# Fan Control



## 420KILLA (Oct 2, 2004)

This might sound stupid but i dont know that is why im asking.....but does atitool have to be open for the fan control to be in effect? or can you just enable it and the shut down atitool and have the fan control still be in effect?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 2, 2004)

ATITool has to be open for anything it is modifying/overclocking.
Just minimize the window.


----------

